
Calm down trendspotters – ‘lagom’ is not the new hygge (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/feb/06/lagom-sweden-hygge-lifestyle-trends
======
jonnismash
>Lagom är bäst, meaning “enough is as good as a feast”.

Not to be pedantic, it means "good enough is best"

~~~
mkempe
Pedantic is "lagom" here.

The closest approximations to "lagom" in English are "feels just right" or
"contenting because it feels comfortable" with an implied caveat of "for
me/us". It corresponds to a subjective, pleasant, centered experience in the
sense that it applies when the experience would not feel as good in either of
two departing directions, such as air or water getting too cold or too warm. I
believe this feeling and corresponding concept are absorbed and developed at a
very early age, because we use the word a lot in Sweden; but to explain it to
an adult who never knew it with a dictionary definition does not impart the
sense-perceptions and particular feeling that were crucially experienced
together, in blissful instants. And later in life that "lagom" sense will
remain connected to a joyful core going all the way back to childhood bliss.

